# Vension Steaks Topped with Gorgonzola



## A12GaugeGirl (Jan 10, 2015)

Hey all! My family had a very successful fall mule deer hunt, and I am very excited to start testing out some new venison meals; however I thought I would share one of my old favorites to kick everything off! This one is a very simple and quick recipe, but it tastes amazing! You cook your steak to your preference and then pile it high with a gorgonzola cheese and herb mixture. Let that get all melty and you are ready to eat! Here is a better description of the recipe: http://huntingandcooking.com/recipes-deer-tenderloin-topped-with-gorgonzola-cheese/


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Nice! I like bleu cheese on my steaks. mmmm.


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

That looks Fabulous, I am definitely going to try that. I agree, the stinker the cheese the better.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

That's a great blog you have there 12GaugeGirl, especially the pictures. wow

.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I've never heard of this recipe so I just tried it. It was awesome!! Thanks A12GuageGirl.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

I missed this one. Sounds good! gotta try it.




.


----------

